# Shieldwolf Miniatures



## Shieldwolf Miniatures (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi everyone!

Been cruising the forum again and thought I'd open a thread here as I found it appropriate; Shieldwolf Miniatures has been in the market a few years now and some of you probably have a few of our minis in your hands already. :grin:
Shieldwolf Miniatures specializes in 28mm "bulky"/"heroic" scale for fantasy only. The range also features Fantasy busts, while 54mm scale Dragons and 28mm scale Terrain pieces are in the pipeline.

"War is Coming" is the mass army tabletop game developed for the company. Currently in phase-2 (playtested around the world from groups of volunteers) and should be released within the next couple of months and made available for FREE also during our KS-2 where we are hoping to fund plastics for the Shieldmaiden army and not only those in order to increase the line a lot more. :so_happy:

The quality of our miniatures as witnessed by our clients is second to none and especially after the success of our KS-1 we are currently putting in production some of the best minis worldwide! :victory:

We are happy for all the support we have been receiving and even more since there's a clear increment as time goes by, here's hoping everything continues like this and everyone enjoys both our game and miniatures.

As always, we are open to all comments and suggestions! 

Thank you.
The Shieldwolf Team.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Might get more interest if you included a few images in your post.


----------



## Shieldwolf Miniatures (Dec 9, 2014)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Might get more interest if you included a few images in your post.


You are absolutely right, appreciate the hint k:

Among the miniatures of the range we are producing what we consider the most detailed 28mm scale Dragons worldwide



















For our Northern Alliance what is probably the most detailed 28mm scale Mammooth (also with howdah version), these are a few pictures released from the production, to be available in the next 3 months :so_happy:



















For the Ogres, a complete army (currently the only one planned that involves no plastics, only via our polyurethane resin)
Below are the Troopers (one out of 3 units planned)










And the jewel of our range, the most detailed and brutal Orc army miniatures we could imagine!

Here is a picture of the plastics for the Mountain Orcs, first out of four factions in total!










which received a very warm welcome from the Community :victory:









And below one of the characters of the 2nd faction, the Valley Orcs











We also have to refer to the busts we have sculpted and are still sculpting new, along with the Terrain promised. Those too are second to none! :so_happy:











Finally, here's hoping Kickstarter-2 due end of this year will fund the next plastic kit from Shieldwolf Miniatures. The project pitches off with the Shieldmaiden Infantry plastic kit and will be very plastic-heavy oriented this time :grin:
Thank you!!


----------



## Shieldwolf Miniatures (Dec 9, 2014)

Just dropping this here.... our next beauties (Battle Wyvern and twin-headed dragon) are soon to follow. 

Let's hope our KS-2 goes well so we can give this beauty a crew, the multi-part Shieldmaidens in hard-plastic of course.

Comments are welcome!


----------



## Shieldwolf Miniatures (Dec 9, 2014)

Wyverns are in production and they will be flying over (see what I did here? :grin to the KS-1 backers as promised (actually a tad earlier too!:victory

Here's a review of a production model. We are very proud of what we managed to create and deliver :so_happy:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKDI2nCc6Gs

Coming ever closer to our KS-2. More news to follow :good:


----------



## Shieldwolf Miniatures (Dec 9, 2014)

Goblins have hit retail now, and a lot more goodies are going to make it in time to show up before KS-2 launches! 

Shieldwolf Goblins have a completely different aesthetic from what people usually know about them in other army games; these are looking to fight, they are vicious, maleficent and cunning. Their engineering is also top notch and their war-machinery is second to none.









http://www.shieldwolfminiatures.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=87









http://www.shieldwolfminiatures.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=62









http://www.shieldwolfminiatures.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=86

Thank you!


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmm very interesting little range you've got going on there particularly those goblins some options for sime extra gretchin for my orks. Might just have to look further into your minitures well done.


----------



## Shieldwolf Miniatures (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Shieldwolf Miniatures (Dec 9, 2014)

We're but a month away from launch and we keep on posting news, here's the latest with two of the Northern Alliance characters funded in our first KS and already in the hands of backers!
The Icemaiden Druid and the Necromancer Maiden, hope you like them as much as we do!


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't know specifically what it is about your range, but  I do like what I see very much. I'll definitely check you out.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Having recently got into Frostgrave, I will be paying much more attention to your range, especially the Goblin shaman and those two female spellcasters. Very nice minis.


----------



## Shieldwolf Miniatures (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you both, we try stepping up with every new release :so_happy:

And mind you we are still concealing our best stuff before our KS-2 strikes. We _need_ a good Kickstarter campaign, it means so much to us and without the Community's help it will take us a lot longer to reach our marked targets. :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

What KF said, loving those Maidens! :good:

The Orcs look pretty damn good as well guys


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

These are some awesome looking models. Especially the dragons! I will be taking a closer look at your range

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shieldwolf Miniatures (Dec 9, 2014)

And here's some more stuff to talk about 

First we start with a miniature for our Orc supporters!
This is a sculpt from our first KS, the Valley Orc Shaman (there's also a youtube video of the review here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGUHS5xnvxo)
which will be available at a discounted price through our KS-2 too!










Although we offer a great visual of our products in our website, here at Shieldwolf Miniatures we go to great length to keep on working on it becoming even _better_! So, all 360's are being re-worked on so people can get a visual of any Shieldwolf miniature as if it was in their hands! k:

Here's a 360 view we have been working on! (still WiP...)
http://3dhub.gr/360/


and here's a teaser of the Shieldmaidens Monstrous Cavalry Unit... 









According to experience accumulated from our KS-1, we will have a pledge made available for warbear mounts only (just like we did for our Siberias Lions) :so_happy:
We do however feel the ladies atop do make the beasts look... prettier! ;D

Hope you like them as much as we do! :grin:


----------



## Shieldwolf Miniatures (Dec 9, 2014)

KS-2 date announced! :-D










*For those who decide to pledge their allegiance to the Krumvaal Alliance of the Icy North...*









*For those who decide to support the brutal Orcs who dominate the South...*

(exact time of launch TBC)


----------



## Shieldwolf Miniatures (Dec 9, 2014)

Last teasers before the launch, just a couple of days left now! 

One for the Valley Orcs...










And one for the Shieldmaidens...










Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Shieldwolf Miniatures (Dec 9, 2014)

While our KS-1 funded some great characters and centerpieces, our army game also needs troops!
And we mean to keep on producing them in hard multi-part plastic! :grin:










Link to the campaign:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1273312680/war-is-coming-shieldmaidens-vs-orcs/description

Thank you for your support!!! :victory:


----------



## Shieldwolf Miniatures (Dec 9, 2014)

Battle yak revealed! :grin:




























Almost 80% funded!!!!! :victory:


----------



## Shieldwolf Miniatures (Dec 9, 2014)

And.... FUNDED!!! :grin:

Off to the 2nd plastic kit!!! :so_happy:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1273312680/war-is-coming-shieldmaidens-vs-orcs/posts/1466966


----------



## Shieldwolf Miniatures (Dec 9, 2014)

To those following us the KS-2 has been cancelled and will relaunch this month (mid/late February).
Appreciate the support and interest!


----------



## Shieldwolf Miniatures (Dec 9, 2014)

Relaunching tomorrow with the "fixed" version KS-2.5!!!

Appreciate your support!


----------



## Shieldwolf Miniatures (Dec 9, 2014)

And it is up again!!!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1273312680/war-is-coming-shieldmaidens-army-reboot/description


Current Stretch Goal list
:-D


----------



## Shieldwolf Miniatures (Dec 9, 2014)

Anf funded at 82K! :victory::victory::victory:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1273312680/war-is-coming-shieldmaidens-army-reboot/comments

Thank you all! :good:


----------

